# newbie with overhead unidentified light



## speednutting (5 Jul 2009)

hello from a total newbie with about 100 questions! you have been warned!lol . i have an overhead light thingy and i have no idea  what tube it takes. the one in it at present reads FSL   YDW36 - HRR    2006.III
does anyone know the wattage of this and can i get others to fit if i need to up it?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (5 Jul 2009)

speednutting said:
			
		

> hello from a total newbie with about 100 questions! you have been warned!lol . i have an overhead light thingy and i have no idea  what tube it takes. the one in it at present reads FSL   YDW36 - HRR    2006.III
> does anyone know the wattage of this and can i get others to fit if i need to up it?




Have you got a picy - makes identification easier.

Paul

Quick check on google - these are the type of tubes fitted or type of lighting tube.

Are you sure they are fish tank or growing something else.
http://www.rollitup.org/general-marijua ... -blue.html

Heres a bit more info:
http://www.sunshinelamp.net/products/Li ... YDW36h.doc
http://www.gotosun.com.cn/en/display.asp?id=102

As for spare tubes - have a look at the website.
http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs- ... luorescent

Regards
paul.


----------



## speednutting (5 Jul 2009)

oh dear, thinking about it, this probably came from illegal growing outfit as was auctioned on behalf of police i think   what do i need to do/change to make it suitable for aquarium?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (5 Jul 2009)

speednutting said:
			
		

> oh dear, thinking about it, this probably came from illegal growing outfit as was auctioned on behalf of police i think   what do i need to do/change to make it suitable for aquarium?




2nd & 3rd shortcuts give you the dimension of the tube and the 4th is where you can purchase a new tube.

Regards
paul.


----------

